# My Cruze Build



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Update Time!

My newest appearance mods are plasti dipping my lower front grille, adding matte black fender hash decals, and plasti dipping my steering wheel bowtie

Still thinking about the rims and tint is next to come.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just as a thought, you might want to consider plasti dipping just the spokes of the rims. Personally, I find all-black a little much, but leaving just the rim itself has a nice look.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Okay, thanks for the input!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

white is a nice color on this car.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Black Chrome Strip*

So today i decided the back needed a little bit more "black" to it. Thinking of what I could do and looking around on the forums, I found i could do the chrome piece between the tail lights.

Before:








During: 








After:








Was looking at the back and thinking I needed to do my tail lights. Any thoughts on doing some smoke on my tail lights?


----------



## dajohn17 (Jul 22, 2015)

DKovac12 said:


> Was looking at the back and thinking I needed to do my tail lights. Any thoughts on doing some smoke on my tail lights?


Ebay has a lot of tint film - so do many auto stores (not window tint - I believe it is different) 
For your car a light smoke would look nice - that way you retain some of the red but will have some darkened appearance. What were you looking to do?

Here's a thread with some smoked tail lights - there are many more too
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...-interior/3141-gunsmoked-tail-lights-pic.html


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

dajohn17 said:


> Ebay has a lot of tint film - so do many auto stores (not window tint - I believe it is different)
> For your car a light smoke would look nice - that way you retain some of the red but will have some darkened appearance. What were you looking to do?
> 
> Here's a thread with some smoked tail lights - there are many more too
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...-interior/3141-gunsmoked-tail-lights-pic.html


was looking to do something similar and that type of shade of smoke (dont wanna go too dark)
I heard that the ebay tint was a pain to put on 
thanks for the link!


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

DKovac12 said:


> Update Time!
> 
> My newest appearance mods are plasti dipping my lower front grille, adding matte black fender hash decals, and plasti dipping my steering wheel bowtie
> 
> ...


I been attempting to do my bow tie since i got my car and keep messing up, how did you do it?


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

cruzerli said:


> I been attempting to do my bow tie since i got my car and keep messing up, how did you do it?


which bowtie are you trying to do? Outer or steering wheel?


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

DKovac12 said:


> which bowtie are you trying to do? Outer or steering wheel?


steering wheel


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

cruzerli said:


> steering wheel


So all i did was tape around to bowtie directly on the steering wheel. I then took a garbage bag and ripped it so that the bowtie showed through the hole in the bag. I take to bag to the top of dash and onto the steering wheel column to keep it in place. and then just did the plasti dip. I did 4 layers, waiting 15 mintutes between each layer


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

DKovac12 said:


> So all i did was tape around to bowtie directly on the steering wheel. I then took a garbage bag and ripped it so that the bowtie showed through the hole in the bag. I take to bag to the top of dash and onto the steering wheel column to keep it in place. and then just did the plasti dip. I did 4 layers, waiting 15 mintutes between each layer


Thank you, that is what i have done but it never came out that nice.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

cruzerli said:


> Thank you, that is what i have done but it never came out that nice.


 you have to put it on really lightly so that it doesnt run


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Black Rims*

Have been wanting to do this for a while and finally found the time to plasti dip my rims. I did it this way because new rims were not in my budget right now. I think they turned out good. Also did the Cruze and LT badges black as well the other day. Here are some pics



























Took my a little bit more time because I didnt have enough jack stands and could only do one side at a time.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Accident *

So the other day I had a minor accident with another car. Busted up my tail light and a few scrapes on the bumper

So went and got an estimate on the bumper, it came to about $550 (ouch). I put a new tail light in myself after finding one on eBay for $50.

Extra:
The same day I put new headlight bulbs in which were Sylvania Silverstars 
Stock is the first picture and the Silverstars are the second

Future:
Rally Armor Mud Flaps- put on in spring when warmer and have more time
Window Tint also coming in the spring


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

sorry about the accident, I just got the Smoke tail light tint on my cruze i think it looks perfect. H ere is what it looks like if you are still thinking about it










DKovac12 said:


> So the other day I had a minor accident with another car. Busted up my tail light and a few scrapes on the bumper
> 
> So went and got an estimate on the bumper, it came to about $550 (ouch). I put a new tail light in myself after finding one on eBay for $50.
> 
> ...


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

cruzerli said:


> sorry about the accident, I just got the Smoke tail light tint on my cruze i think it looks perfect. H ere is what it looks like if you are still thinking about it
> View attachment 180529


thanks man, I saw your post and loved the look of your tail lights!


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

DKovac12 said:


> So the other day I had a minor accident with another car. Busted up my tail light and a few scrapes on the bumper
> 
> So went and got an estimate on the bumper, it came to about $550 (ouch). I put a new tail light in myself after finding one on eBay for $50.
> 
> ...


Rally Armor mud flaps. I'm going to look those up, I definitely need some here in MI.

Edit. Actually I already have a set of the universal ones. Originally I didn't want to mount them because they aren't plug and play. Maybe I'll have my body shop guy help me mount them. So they are mounted symmetrically and don't fall off.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

MCH86GN said:


> Rally Armor mud flaps. I'm going to look those up, I definitely need some here in MI.
> 
> Edit. Actually I already have a set of the universal ones. Originally I didn't want to mount them because they aren't plug and play. Maybe I'll have my body shop guy help me mount them. So they are mounted symmetrically and don't fall off.


they look pretty easy to install, but some minor drilling is required it seems. I used these two links for help on mounting

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-c...s-build-thread-2012-chevrolet-cruze-rs-4.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...2013-cruze-ltz-rs-splash-guard-install-2.html


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Update*

So recently I have been busy and havent had much time for the car. Today, I decided to add a few minor interior additions. First, I added door sill plates. There are picture for both before and after. I got these off Amazon and they came from China. There were super easy to install. Next, is the door projector lights. As you see in the pictures they shine down on the ground when the door is open.

Side Note: I got my bumper fixed about a month ago and it looks great. Only cost $370, got a good deal from a guy I knew.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I like them door sill plates! Link?


----------



## smithy22 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice build!


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> I like them door sill plates! Link?


They come in different colors as well, http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ste...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Coming together nicely! Looks great.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Coming together quite nicely indeed!

Could you perhaps snap me a couple photos of your Winjet headlights? I'm thinking about getting some, but I was debating between the Spyder ones on badnewsracing.net or the Winjets.


----------

